# Help mating a JD rotary mower to a Ford 1920 tractor...



## RomanDad (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a Ford 1920 tractor. This weekend I picked up a JD bush hog at a local farm auction. Pretty sure it's a model 609. But it's old and there are no model numbers on it... Plus it had quick attach sleeves over the pins so I couldn't tell what size pins it had...

Once I got the sleeves off, I realized they are cat 2 pins... And the tractor has a cat 1 hitch.

I know JD makes cat 1 pins for the mower, but I'm still worried it may be too wide for the hitch. I'd like to turn the pins inward so the span isn't as wide, but it looks like the pins can only go in in the outward facing direction because the frame has different sized holes on each side of it so the pin can only fit one way

Problem 2. I got one of the pins off but the other is welded on. 

Any thoughts on what's the easiest way to bring them together? 
























Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## RomanDad (Jan 27, 2014)

RomanDad said:


> I have a Ford 1920 tractor. This weekend I picked up a JD bush hog at a local farm auction. Pretty sure it's a model 609. But it's old and there are no model numbers on it... Plus it had quick attach sleeves over the pins so I couldn't tell what size pins it had...
> 
> Once I got the sleeves off, I realized they are cat 2 pins... And the tractor has a cat 1 hitch.
> 
> ...


Btw. Can anybody confirm it's a 609?

















Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------

